# LowLife's white russian - is it related to Serious Seed's white russian?



## outdoorsman101 (Mar 22, 2009)

or does it just have the same name? havent seen any seedbank name a seed white russian before serious so it's just making me wonder, and does anyone know?


----------



## PoppedAlung (Mar 22, 2009)

serious white russian mother and  origional lowryder . Thats what I had found out. I was supposed to get some but ended up recieving lowlife G.W.S.


----------

